# Gaming is such a poison



## 5ft1 (Jun 17, 2022)

Started playing games again and it's made me so much more laxier and unfocused. I don't have uni rn and was planning to keep loosing weight and get a job. But I became adicted to vidya again and it's all I can think abt now and I haven't done either of those. It's a good cope but when you're trying to improve it's detrimental bc of escapism.

It's like you get sucked into the digital world with them, it's pure escapism. Even worse with RPGs you spend 50 minutes on customizing your character (ik you incels play elden ring jfl)

Fuck I wish I never bought an xbox, literally ruined my life. I have no sense of self control when it comes to games and need to cut it out of my life completely to focus on looksmaxxing. The reason I became overweight in the first place and incel in HS is because I chose instant gratification of vidya over my social life. And just when I have fixed the aspect of my life that's haunted me in my teens I succumb to this addiction again after 1 week. 

I need to sell my console and my PC and never play a video game again if I want to get anywhere close to my goals. Anyone else relate or am I just an undisciplined faggot?


----------



## ALP (Jun 17, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Anyone else relate or am I just an undisciplined faggot?


I quit; Pornography, Gaming, Social Media, TV, Movies, Series, News, Junk food, Sugar, Cola, Coffee, Black tea...

Never used; Drugs, Smoke, Alcohol, Gambling...

Now my only bad habits are; Faping and Music.


----------



## ALP (Jun 17, 2022)

ALP said:


> I quit; Pornography, Gaming, Social Media, TV, Movies, Series, News, Junk food, Sugar, Cola, Coffee, Black tea...
> 
> Never used; Drugs, Smoke, Alcohol, Gambling...
> 
> Now my only bad habits are; Faping and Music.


I see myself superior to those who undisciplined.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jun 17, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Started playing games again and it's made me so much more laxier and unfocused. I don't have uni rn and was planning to keep loosing weight and get a job. But I became adicted to vidya again and it's all I can think abt now and I haven't done either of those. It's a good cope but when you're trying to improve it's detrimental bc of escapism.
> 
> It's like you get sucked into the digital world with them, it's pure escapism. Even worse with RPGs you spend 50 minutes on customizing your character (ik you incels play elden ring jfl)
> 
> ...


Yes you are undisciplined just like people who are alcoholics or who keep eating a shit ton of food and become fat. The xbox isn't forcing you to play it


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 17, 2022)

Counter-Strike + music + beer is nice. But beer makes gaining weight too easy, hangovers are horrible and it's unhealthy.


----------



## Deleted member 15569 (Jun 17, 2022)

Its good for losing weight son ur not eating when playing correct


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 17, 2022)

Gaming is much better than porn.


5ft1 said:


> I need to sell my console and my PC and never play a video game again if I want to get anywhere close to my goals. Anyone else relate or am I just an undisciplined faggot?


Don't sell. Just try being productive for 10 minutes today. Then 20 minutes tomorrow, then 30, then an hour. By the end of the week you'll be at 2 hours.


----------



## eren1 (Jun 17, 2022)

ALP said:


> I quit; Pornography, Gaming, Social Media, TV, Movies, Series, News, Junk food, Sugar, Cola, Coffee, Black tea...
> 
> Never used; Drugs, Smoke, Alcohol, Gambling...
> 
> Now my only bad habits are; Faping and Music.


music is good for u tf


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 17, 2022)

eren1 said:


> music is good for u tf


not if you are addicted. It can be a huge time waster.


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 17, 2022)

ALP said:


> I quit; Pornography, Gaming, Social Media, TV, Movies, Series, News, Junk food, Sugar, Cola, Coffee, Black tea...
> 
> Never used; Drugs, Smoke, Alcohol, Gambling...
> 
> Now my only bad habits are; Faping and Music.


Mirin

You are living like this guy







also btw I'd add scrolling through this forum as a bad habit. Unless you do it with discipline.


----------



## 5ft1 (Jun 17, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> Gaming is much better than porn.
> 
> Don't sell. Just try being productive for 10 minutes today. Then 20 minutes tomorrow, then 30, then an hour. By the end of the week you'll be at 2 hours.


That's how I started last year to study longer and push back my sleep schedule as well. When I'm at uni I don't have an issue cuz my PC is at my parent's house, and I'm not addicted any other form of entertainment because although I watch a lot of TV shows and listen to music, I can stop when I want to. But when I'm around something to play video games on it's so much harder. Esp when I'm playing competitive shooters like CS or rainbow six but I quit those in HS thankfully


----------



## 5ft1 (Jun 17, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> not if you are addicted. It can be a huge time waster.


Anything is fine if it doesn't injure your health. Like if you can play vidya without it affecting your goals then that's great. But for me I think the only option is going cold turkey again cuz most of the issues in my life socially were caused by excessive gaming.


----------



## 5ft1 (Jun 17, 2022)

DogPilledAsFuck said:


> Its good for losing weight son ur not eating when playing correct


True it's easier to diet when you're playing video games but I feel like eating after
And I'm also trying to build muscle and haven't been to the gym in a week jfl


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 17, 2022)

eren1 said:


> music is good for u tf


syrian psycho's age?


----------



## 5ft1 (Jun 17, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> syrian psycho's age?


random question wtf


----------



## ALP (Jun 17, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> not if you are addicted. It can be a huge time waster.


Yes, i listen 5+ hours a day 


eren1 said:


> music is good for u tf


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 17, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> That's how I started last year to study longer and push back my sleep schedule as well. When I'm at uni I don't have an issue cuz my PC is at my parent's house, and I'm not addicted any other form of entertainment because although I watch a lot of TV shows and listen to music, I can stop when I want to. But when I'm around something to play video games on it's so much harder. Esp when I'm playing competitive shooters like CS or rainbow six but I quit those in HS thankfully


Try in spite of the games. Don't sell your console or lock it up.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 17, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> random question wtf


his signature 
tiktok mf ascended


----------



## 5ft1 (Jun 17, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> his signature
> tiktok mf ascended


He's 20 I think


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 17, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> He's 20 I think


off topic but the comments on the vid are pure cancer, they're all seething bitches


----------



## Bitch (Jun 17, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Counter-Strike + music + beer is nice. But beer makes gaining weight too easy, hangovers are horrible and it's unhealthy.


I once drank two 0.05 liter mini bottles of vodka while playing CSGO. But I drank them pure, without mixing the vodka with juice or anything, straight out of the miniature bottles. 

It was like the second time I got extremely drunk and this fucked up in my entire life. I was 16 and never had a better time in my life up to that point.

Playing CSGO that drunk was just another experience on its own. Later I fell asleep on my DxRacer chair and threw up 3 times, then my cousin came into my room and woke me up and I was so fucked up I felt like I was on another planet


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 17, 2022)

Bitch said:


> I once drank two 0.05 liter mini bottles of vodka while playing CSGO. But I drank them pure, without mixing the vodka with juice or anything, straight out of the miniature bottles.
> 
> It was like the second time I got extremely drunk and this fucked up in my entire life. I was 16 and never had a better time in my life up to that point.
> 
> ...


Playing drunk while listening to music is very relaxed, it's not competitive although you try your best.

A couple of years ago I spend 2 months basically doing that every day. Not anymore.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 17, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> True it's easier to diet when you're playing video games but I feel like eating after
> And I'm also trying to build muscle and haven't been to the gym in a week jfl


you just have to push yourself tbh 
i haven't worked out in months and just did it yesterday after pushing the excuses away from my mind
I felt great after the workout, my legs still hurt tho


----------



## 5ft1 (Jun 17, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> off topic but the comments on the vid are pure cancer, they're all seething bitches


I was looking at the comments of the original video and he claims he was actually fatter after he ascended and it was just mewing. I feel like he's covering up a bimax procedure jfl


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jun 17, 2022)

ALP said:


> I see myself superior to those who undisciplined.


still incel


----------



## 5ft1 (Jun 17, 2022)

ALP said:


> I see myself superior to those who undisciplined.


@RabidRosaries I'm feeling like Matahachi rn


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 17, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> I was looking at the comments of the original video and he claims he was actually fatter after he ascended and it was just mewing. I feel like he's covering up a bimax procedure jfl


his maxilla tho


----------



## ALP (Jun 17, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> still incel


Disciplined Smart incel > Raw incel

If i m gonna be an incel, i will at least be a disciplined and smart one.


----------



## IceBreaker0 (Jun 17, 2022)

This is so fucking legit.

Everytime is start playing anything i immediately lose motivation and drive to do anything.Every fucking time i make that mistake


----------



## LMSMaxxer (Jun 17, 2022)

Ever since I joined this site, I haven't had the urge to play games or watch Anime like I used to. Idk if it's cause I'm growing old or I have found my dopamine fix on this site, but I no longer feel as much pleasure playing games as I used to as a kid. Could be depression as well blunting my dopamine receptors.


----------



## ALP (Jun 17, 2022)

IceBreaker0 said:


> This is so fucking legit.
> 
> Everytime is start playing anything i immediately lose motivation and drive to do anything.Every fucking time i make that mistake


Delete your accounts and games and sell your console


----------



## lonelycurry (Jun 17, 2022)

true, i play lego games and watch pbs kids because im a pedophiile


----------



## rand anon (Jun 17, 2022)

I stopped vidya cause I lost joy and the drive to play them too, I just rot with music and movies/youtube now


----------



## rand anon (Jun 17, 2022)

ALP said:


> Black tea


what's wrong with that though, isn't it rich in antioxidants or something?


----------



## David Rothschild (Jun 17, 2022)

eren1 said:


> music is good for u tf


it lowers testosterone jfl


----------



## ALP (Jun 17, 2022)

rand anon said:


> what's wrong with that though, isn't it rich in antioxidants or something?


Black tea and coffee made black marks on my teeth,

*EVEN THOUGH I BRUSH IT ONCE A DAY.*


----------



## ALP (Jun 17, 2022)

@rand anon, right now; i drink green tea, water, milk and sometimes rosemary tea.

Those are better


----------



## Deleted member 15569 (Jun 17, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> True it's easier to diet when you're playing video games but I feel like eating after
> And I'm also trying to build muscle and haven't been to the gym in a week jfl


drink some coffee or sugar free energy drinks tbh.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 17, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> it lowers testosterone jfl


tf?


----------



## rand anon (Jun 17, 2022)

ALP said:


> @rand anon, right now; i drink green tea, water, milk and sometimes rosemary tea.
> 
> Those are better


rand needs his morning caffeine fix though


----------



## prettyboislime (Jul 5, 2022)

ALP said:


> I quit; Pornography, Gaming, Social Media, TV, Movies, Series, News, Junk food, Sugar, Cola, Coffee, Black tea...
> 
> Never used; Drugs, Smoke, Alcohol, Gambling...
> 
> Now my only bad habits are; Faping and Music.


Now you just need to quit breathing, because you will never be NT. 



Wtf is even the point of living for you? jfl cuz i’m sure u don’t get pussy either. U just lay in bed looking at the ceiling every day and cope with muh i’m self restraining.


----------



## prettyboislime (Jul 5, 2022)

@Erik-Jón Why this react


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jul 5, 2022)

prettyboislime said:


> @Erik-Jón Why this react


Because I’m a vidya coper


----------



## Toth's thot (Jul 5, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Because I’m a vidya coper


r u dumb


----------



## prettyboislime (Jul 5, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Because I’m a vidya coper


Asshole, i’m telling him NOT to quit video games


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jul 5, 2022)

prettyboislime said:


> Asshole, i’m telling him NOT to quit video games


Business done


----------



## ALP (Jul 5, 2022)

prettyboislime said:


> Now you just need to quit breathing, because you will never be NT.


I spent so much time in that useless things Timmy, you ll understand me when you grow up.

I don't care about being NT.

I care about being smarter and better.


prettyboislime said:


> U just lay in bed looking at the ceiling every day and cope with muh i’m self restraining.


Nope.


prettyboislime said:


> i’m sure u don’t get pussy either.


That's why i m doing what i am doing retard, looksmaxxing and self improvement to be better.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jul 5, 2022)

For me playing normie games every now and then doesnt make my lazy I would say, its only if you play for hours and hours a game with depth.


----------



## BlackLooks (Jul 5, 2022)

ALP said:


> I quit; Pornography, Gaming, Social Media, TV, Movies, Series, News, Junk food, Sugar, Cola, Coffee, Black tea...
> 
> Never used; Drugs, Smoke, Alcohol, Gambling...
> 
> Now my only bad habits are; Faping and Music.


And looksmax.org


----------



## Copeful (Jul 5, 2022)

ALP said:


> I quit; Pornography, Gaming, Social Media, TV, Movies, Series, News, Junk food, Sugar, Cola, Coffee, Black tea...
> 
> Never used; Drugs, Smoke, Alcohol, Gambling...
> 
> Now my only bad habits are; Faping and Music.


tips on quitting movies and junk food? can’t seem to boot those no matter what i do


----------



## ALP (Jul 5, 2022)

BlackLooks said:


> And looksmax.org


I kinda like this place and learn something.

For example i am working on my anti aging routine atm.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 5, 2022)

I don't get how anyone can play video games instead of improving themselves. I play video games once every 3 months.


----------



## ALP (Jul 5, 2022)

Copeful said:


> tips on quitting movies and junk food? can’t seem to boot those no matter what i do


*● For quitting movies:* If you are watching too much start by decreasing, then replace with the behaviour you want to do or stay like that.

*● For quitting junk food:* Edit your environment and switch to healthy alternatives.

For example when i quit black tea and coffee, i started to drink more green tea, milk and mineral water.

Throw away every unhealthy thing in your fridge and replace it with things you want to eat.

Also put fruits to a place where you can see often so you'll eat more.


----------



## ALP (Jul 5, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> I don't get how anyone can play video games instead of improving themselves. I play video games once every 3 months.


Most normies aren't pragmatic like you and i.

When i quit video games i started playing chess because it improves critical thinking.

I still have the app and play everyday.


----------



## copemaxxeer (Jul 5, 2022)

ALP said:


> I care about being smarter and better.


Based, fuck trying to appear NT, you don't even need it if you looksmax enough


----------

